# cleaning solution for dtg printer



## paata01 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi All,
I use to buy Cleaning solution from my supplier, but its extremely expensive, what are alternative to it. I just need to make one for Capping station and blade that's it, I have special one for print head. 

I was told 
1. 10% denatured alcohol
2. 90% distilled water
3. a little bit simple Green just to change color of the solution. 

I notice that in the morning it takes two three prints to get correct colors. what formula you guys use or recommend. Just to dissolve ink in capping station.
Thanks


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Do not use alcohol. Use simple green/distilled water solution maybe with about 5% amonia.

Do you have correct humidity and temp in your printing envoirement?


----------



## paata01 (Aug 31, 2013)

Smalzstein said:


> Do not use alcohol. Use simple green/distilled water solution maybe with about 5% amonia.
> 
> Do you have correct humidity and temp in your printing envoirement?


Thanks for reply, I used Amonia before. actually made a big mistake, cleaned print heads with amonia and it killed two print heads. I threw them away. Alcohol I mentioned it denatured alcohol. I do not use it to clean print head just flush the system. just distilled water does not dissolve inks.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I add a lite amonia to cleaning solution each time I flush the system and never had a problem.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

paata01 said:


> Hi All,
> I use to buy Cleaning solution from my supplier, but its extremely expensive, what are alternative to it. I just need to make one for Capping station and blade that's it, I have special one for print head.
> 
> I was told
> ...



How expensive is the cleaning solution you were getting?

_


----------



## paata01 (Aug 31, 2013)

equipmentzone said:


> How expensive is the cleaning solution you were getting?
> 
> _


80$ for 1LT, how much your company charge?


----------

